# Label printer any good ones?



## SCRRCS (Jan 6, 2019)

I used to print labels for all my flashlights with voltage and emitters information but lost my printer moving 7 years ago...anyone know of a good label printer? Sorry if this has been posted but I searched and didn't come up with anything.

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## trailhunter (Jan 6, 2019)

SCRRCS said:


> I used to print labels for all my flashlights with voltage and emitters information but lost my printer moving 7 years ago...anyone know of a good label printer? Sorry if this has been posted but I searched and didn't come up with anything.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rob


I use a label maker for the same. I use the one below 

DYMO LabelManager 280 Rechargeable Hand-Held Label Maker


----------



## archimedes (Jan 6, 2019)

I've used the PT-2730 Label Maker for several years, and am still quite pleased with it.

We don't need commercial links for easily searchable products.


----------



## trailhunter (Jan 6, 2019)

archimedes said:


> I've used the PT-2730 Label Maker for several years, and am still quite pleased with it.
> 
> We don't need commercial links for easily searchable products.


Why not make it easier for someone by providing a link? Easily searchable? What if I'm on a mobile device

I have to select/copy/paste your model, open a web browser and search for it. I cut out all that hassle.


----------



## archimedes (Jan 6, 2019)

trailhunter said:


> Why not make it easier for someone by providing a link? Easily searchable? What if I'm on a mobile device
> 
> I have to select/copy/paste your model, open a web browser and search for it. I cut out all that hassle.



Because this forum (as do most forums, I imagine) gets hammered by spam and shill posts.

I see that your posted link contains an Amazon Affiliate "tag" ... so someone is being paid a commission on "click-through" purchases. Who is the affiliate for ?


----------



## trailhunter (Jan 6, 2019)

archimedes said:


> Because this forum (as do most forums, I imagine) gets hammered by spam and shill posts.
> 
> I see that your posted link contains an Amazon Affiliate "tag" ... so someone is being paid a commission on "click-through" purchases. Who is the affiliate for ?


Oh I see.


----------



## archimedes (Jan 6, 2019)

trailhunter said:


> Oh I see.



Thanks for your understanding

Please feel free to edit your post, to remove the "tag" or (preferably) the link


----------



## archimedes (Jan 6, 2019)

_... thread moved to Personal Gadgetry ..._


----------



## Overmind (Jan 7, 2019)

There are a lot of options that would work for you.

For example, Brother has the P-Touch H-107 which is very cheap, portable and can fit well your needs.
I used an earlier model for CD labels, laster and flashlight labels and network cable labels.

Here's a video of the previous model (the 105): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ch9HtFlMwM


----------



## scout24 (Jan 7, 2019)

Overmind- Hello and welcome! I removed the commercial link in your post and approved it. The appearance of advertising and/or shilling is frowned upon here, FYI. Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## louie (Jan 7, 2019)

SCRRCS said:


> I used to print labels for all my flashlights with voltage and emitters information but lost my printer moving 7 years ago...anyone know of a good label printer? Sorry if this has been posted but I searched and didn't come up with anything.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rob



I looked at label makers a couple of years ago and was dismayed by the lack of solid facts. Most reviews said either, "makes great labels" or "labels fell off after x months." 

I looked more carefully at the industrial lines from Brother and Dymo. I was interested in a variety of sizes, adhesives, wire ID and heat shrink tubing capability. Information was so poor, I ended up buying a Dymo Rhino 4200 for home, and a Brother PTE500 at work, and learned a lot.

First, the industrial labelers can use both the industrial label tapes, which have several adhesives and styles, and many of the cheaper, more common removable office tapes, which are not called, "permanent." Many home and office label makers can't use the industrial tapes. You can decide how important the industrial tape offerings and permanence are.

2nd, the major difference between Dymo and Brother is that Dymo heat-prints on top of the tape and Brother prints under a clear top. Thus, Brother is much better at wear resistance, but it has to spit out a bit of blank tape before every print, to ensure the tape sandwich is together. People hate this, and it seems wasteful. Dymos don't have this problem. The standard Dymo tapes are vinyl and seem to ooze a bit of adhesive out the sides, which the Brothers don't do.

3rd, do you want a handheld unit, or a larger one that can hook to your computer? Some of the expensive hand units also hook to computers. I ended up with handhelds, but computerized units seem to offer more print flexibility.

I did not look into other industrial units like Brady, nor did I look at home/office labelers that could not use the tapes I was interested in. Generally, the very low cost units cannot use the nice industrial tapes. Oh yes, the cost of the tapes will annoy you, but they are great for us OCD types.


----------



## trailhunter (Jan 7, 2019)

louie said:


> I looked at label makers a couple of years ago and was dismayed by the lack of solid facts. Most reviews said either, "makes great labels" or "labels fell off after x months."
> 
> I looked more carefully at the industrial lines from Brother and Dymo. I was interested in a variety of sizes, adhesives, wire ID and heat shrink tubing capability. Information was so poor, I ended up buying a Dymo Rhino 4200 for home, and a Brother PTE500 at work, and learned a lot.
> 
> ...


Bro... it's a fricken label maker, why does it need to be so complex?


----------



## louie (Jan 7, 2019)

Same thing can be said about flashlights....


----------



## trailhunter (Jan 7, 2019)

louie said:


> Same thing can be said about flashlights....


True


----------



## SCRRCS (Jan 8, 2019)

This was really helpful along with information from others. I ended up with a dymo 280. I figured if it sucks I can get a different one though now I'm kicking myself a bit because the brother tape seems more durable...but in that case I guess you could just relable.

Thanks again for everyone's input!

Rob


----------



## SCRRCS (Jan 8, 2019)

Some people just want the best stuff so they test it! Knowledge is power!


----------



## archimedes (Jan 8, 2019)

trailhunter said:


> Bro... it's a fricken label maker, why does it need to be so complex?





louie said:


> Same thing can be said about flashlights....





SCRRCS said:


> Some people just want the best stuff so they test it! Knowledge is power!



Some people around here even research *pencils (!)* before deciding what they want ... :huh:


----------



## freq (Jul 30, 2019)

I've used a DYMO RHINO 4200 for years (I own two). Quirky, but after you get the UI under your fingers, it's perfectly functional.

A wide variety of label media types from print to shrink-wrap are available. YMMV, from a cost to benefit ratio, however.

Good luck.


----------



## Mishalk (Mar 26, 2021)

SCRRCS said:


> I used to print labels for all my flashlights with voltage and emitters information but lost my printer moving 7 years ago...anyone know of a good label printer? Sorry if this has been posted but I searched and didn't come up with anything.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rob


Thermal printers are expensive, costing at least $100 USD. At two labels a day, you're better off printing them at home and taping them on.
With ink, printers cost about $30 USD. You can print four labels on a single sheet of paper, which is very inexpensive. Here is a guide for printer reviews
Don't let these snobby power sellers tell you something you don't need to know.


----------

